# How long till I can start second cycle?



## Lloydy82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

Just looking for some advise, currently on week 4 of a 6 week dbol only cycle, not running any pct as there has been no signs of gyno and been advised that you don't need to on a dbol only cycle. Looking to start a dbol/test e cycle as soon as possible, how long should I wait after finishing till I start the second cycle?

Cheers.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd personally go straight on with just 3 weeks dbol kick start. Realistically 9 weeks dbol isn't gonna be that bad


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I wud run some pct and wait a min of 6 weeks after pct.

Just do a low clomid and nolvadex for 3-4 weeks.

Test e with dbol to start would be ok. I would get some armidex to stop bloat from the dbol if it gets to much and run pct of

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolvadex 20/20/20/20

Gl


----------



## denisoner (Sep 9, 2009)

apparently the time you are on a cycle is the time you should have off, so if you do 6 weeks cycle, you should wait 6 weeks till your next, my 1st cycle was dbol only. what mg are you running at a day?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

denisoner said:


> apparently the time you are on a cycle is the time you should have off, so if you do 6 weeks cycle, you should wait 6 weeks till your next, my 1st cycle was dbol only. what mg are you running at a day?


I'll have to come off for about a year then!

Explain that with cruise and blasts as well then?


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

denisoner said:


> apparently the time you are on a cycle is the time you should have off, so if you do 6 weeks cycle, you should wait 6 weeks till your next, my 1st cycle was dbol only. what mg are you running at a day?


Internet meme in my opinion.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe a meme but it might be wise to start slowly as a novice user. My 2p


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

just go straight onto the test mate.................pct is over rated in most cases...........................run ur test then worry bout pct


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Maybe a meme but it might be wise to start slowly as a novice user. My 2p


oh yeah indeed, i wasnt advocating jabbing up straight away.

I just meant the whole time off thing in general.

@ OP for sure start off slowly and one or 2 compounds at a time so you get used to the sides and know what AI and PCT etc to do in the future.


----------



## denisoner (Sep 9, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> I'll have to come off for about a year then!
> 
> Explain that with cruise and blasts as well then?


LOL thats just what they say, i'm 3 weeks into my cycle and i only finished my last one 6weeks ago, which lasted for 20 weeks, i cant wait that long! -__-

- - - Updated - - -

6 weeks before i started so 9 weeks ago, my bad!


----------



## Lloydy82 (Aug 6, 2012)

On 40mg a day, seen good results and really want to get on my second cycle soon as possible, in 2 minds about running pct been told not to by someone whos reliable and knows there stuff, would 2 weeks rest be ok? Then start my dbol kickstart at 40mg per day with 500mg test e split twice a week? Will be running second cycle for 10 weeks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Lloydy82 said:


> On 40mg a day, seen good results and really want to get on my second cycle soon as possible, in 2 minds about running pct been told not to by someone whos reliable and knows there stuff, would 2 weeks rest be ok? Then start my dbol kickstart at 40mg per day with 500mg test e split twice a week? Will be running second cycle for 10 weeks


Yeah that would be fine


----------



## Lloydy82 (Aug 6, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Yeah that would be fine


Ok you have answered my question, cheers :thumb:


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

or else just keep taking the dbol and add ur test now.........................dbol is usualy run for 8-12 weeks in reality if sides are ok.......some guys run dbol for 5-6 months were im from .it all depends on the person .....id say if ur ok with the sides just add test now and keep the dbol up for another 3 weeks til test kicks in.............why wait two weeks just keep at it its not a heavy cycle anyways compaird to most,ur liver aint going blow up after a few weeks dbol mate..........unless its previously damaged which u would know about


----------



## Lloydy82 (Aug 6, 2012)

liamo69 said:


> or else just keep taking the dbol and add ur test now.........................dbol is usualy run for 8-12 weeks in reality if sides are ok.......some guys run dbol for 5-6 months were im from .it all depends on the person .....id say if ur ok with the sides just add test now and keep the dbol up for another 3 weeks til test kicks in.............why wait two weeks just keep at it its not a heavy cycle anyways compaird to most,ur liver aint going blow up after a few weeks dbol mate..........unless its previously damaged which u would know about


Had no side affects at all so mabey just finish my 6 weeks then on the 6th week start the test e and run the dbol for a further 3 weeks, better get my gear and pct in then, happy days


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

do mate................why stop ur prob shut down anyway so just keep going.................then do your pct after your test,test should kick in wit in 3 weeks so you shouldnt lose any ur dbol gains you may have an AI on stand by just incase of too much bloat but u may be ok......


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally i'd do your dbol 6 week cycle. Maybe run clomid for a couple of weeks then wait another 6-8 weeks and start your dbol test cycle.

No need to rush mate, seriously.

How old are you?


----------



## Lloydy82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Personally i'd do your dbol 6 week cycle. Maybe run clomid for a couple of weeks then wait another 6-8 weeks and start your dbol test cycle.
> 
> No need to rush mate, seriously.
> 
> How old are you?


I'm 29 mate, a know that's what I should do but you know what it's like once you start you don't want to stop :tongue:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Lloydy82 said:


> I'm 29 mate, a know that's what I should do but you know what it's like once you start you don't want to stop :tongue:


I know exactly how you feel mate lol, i've always run low dose and had ok(ish) time off. However iv ran some poor pct's in the past and i'm currently paying for it. Just plan to have significant time off mate otherwise those natural hormones of yours may be really hard to recover.


----------



## denisoner (Sep 9, 2009)

Big_Idiot said:


> Personally i'd do your dbol 6 week cycle. Maybe run clomid for a couple of weeks then wait another 6-8 weeks and start your dbol test cycle.
> 
> No need to rush mate, seriously.
> 
> How old are you?


i second this.

good things come to those who wait!


----------



## sloanmico (Sep 14, 2012)

hi , can you help me in where to buy genuine dbol ?

Thanks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

sloanmico said:


> hi , can you help me in where to buy genuine dbol ?
> 
> Thanks


YOU CANT ASK THIS ON THE FORUM. HAVE A READ OF THE FORUM RULES BEFORE YOU CONTINUE POSTING ON HERE


----------

